# Office Desk Fish



## smorma (Aug 8, 2014)

I found out yesterday we are allowed to have fish at our desk in my office. Small aquariums with a filters are ok, nothing too big. I don't want to make a betta fit in a small tank so my question is which freshwater fish are okay with not having a large tank (1 gallon or less)? If all else fails, I will prob get some small snails


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

I wouldn't put anything in a tank under three gallons because all the stress it puts on you and the fish just isn't worth it. Is there anyway you could get a bigger tank?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

1g and under you could keep a ramshorn or pond snail in.. or instead of a snail maybe a few dwarf shrimp (cherry shrimp) do not add shrimp until 2-3 months after planting and cycling tank.
Do not try to keep any fish in that small of a tank.
You can just keep a tank with no fish just live plants.


----------

